# Ideal Snowplow Truck



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Im just curious to what everyone would consider the ideal snowplow truck. When i say that, i mean if you were to buy 1 brand new truck and only were gonna have 1 truck and nothing else, what would you buy? Now im just talking for doing like driveways and maybe a few lots here and there, no streets or anything like that. Im not buying a new truck, just wondering how everyone would answer this question. Now im talking if price of the truck wasnt an issue and price of the snowplow or salter unit wasnt an issue. Nothing bigger than a 1 ton. Ford, Dodge, or Chevy? Crewcab, Regular cab, Extended cab? Diesel or Gas? Stick or Auto? What namebrand plow and what size? V or Straight? I wanna hear some good answers.  It seems to me from reading the other thread that Ford is a very popular choice. I just wanted to start this thread for the fun of it to see what everyones ideal combo would be. Also if you already bought a new truck and there is anything you would have made different, what would it be? Such as, did you buy a 250, but now wish it was a 350? Maybe you bought a gasser but wished it was a diesel now? Mike


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh man, i just did a search for this same topic and found SlimJimZ71 asked the exact same thing about 2 years ago. I should have did the search first, i just "assumed" no one ever asked this. I guess thats what happens when you assume?  Well anyway since i started this already anyone wanna give an answer or maybe have a new idea for the ideal plow truck since you last answered to the other thread 2 years ago? Sorry guys for not doing the search first. Sorry Chuck. Mike


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Yes, it has been brought up before.... You asked about NEW trucks, and since the thread Tim (slimjim) started was 2 years ago, things have changed as far as new trucks go, and plows too.
No harm done.

I think one of the most interesting ultimate plow truck threads didn't specify new, but rather just the ultimate plow truck. I for one was not surprised at how many replies talked about older trucks.


While we are on the subject, I have been meaning to post about new trucks and plows myself. We just got a 2002 Dodge 2500. I am a little dissappointed at the minimal amount of space, and lack of locations for switches for a plow, spreader, amber light / strobe light, etc. The drink holder takes up most of the dash.

It would be far too costly, but the big 3 should think a little about their "plow prep" packages. When someone orders one, there should be room for all these extras. Heck, they should pre-wire switches in the steering wheel for plow and salter controls, instead of cruise control, or a radio control. Maybe have an accessory switch panel with switches already in place, and connected to individual fused circuits. Now there's an idea!


~Chuck


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

My ideal plow truck would have to be a new F350, reg cab with the diesel and auto tranny of course. On the front I would have a western MVP and in the back I would have an arctic 2 yard spreader. 
Unfortunatly it's just not in the cards right now, but maybe someday.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Chuck*

"Plow prep" package I'm not impressed with what they give us now. I sent them a list 15 yrs. ago with what I thought we needed (yea, like they would listen) & they still don't have a clue to what we really need.

I wouldn't be so pi$$ed but the HEADQUARTERS for them is in a snowy state  , they should be able to ask anyone what we need.

What we need & what we get is never going to be right they think TRUCKS are cars now.  Give me a real WORK TRUCK not a Caddy. I know some think it's great to have all the little things but we need a TRUCK that you can lean on & not have a $500.00 dent  . And have the importaint extras that plower want Dual Alts. & Batterys, switches, circuit breakers & Box, PTO, rear lighting,ext.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

At least GM's plow prep comes with the "aux" roof light switch, relay & wiring. With room to add more expensive factory switches in the panel...
They thought about it just not hard enough.



I had thought about how great of an idea it seemed to have your plow controls on the steering wheel. Sounds great till you have to angle the plow while turning in a lot. Sometimes it's hard enough to find the right gear when you have been out there long enough. I can only imaging tring to find where the plow controls rotated to.

At least make a 12vt switched power outlet (even a cig plug) located in the bed & bumper. At least as a option. (Great for camping & tailgate parties)

I imagine part of the reason thay havent done much is because of the extra liability thay would have to take on. If joe Scrub wires something in improperly (wrong wire, no fuse, wrong circuit, overload) to the wrong thing it's his fault. But then when Joe "thinks" he is doing the right thing because the power outlet was provided for him & his truck blows up then he's gunna sue. Or at least run back to the dealer & request a new switch be installed "under warranty", becasue he shorted it out... To many hastles to satisfy to few people...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Haven't given a whole lot of thought to new. I'd rather have two good used truck and have a backup. But, I have been noticing the Dodge 2500. With a Fisher V plow and a two stage tailgate for the smaller stuff (I've got a two yard sander on a 3500 already).

Running a close second for a plow would be the Blizzard 810.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks Chuck for letting it go. I promise to do searches FIRST from now on. This was my face when i found the old thread after doing the search. -->  LOL Good answers so far guys, anyone else care to add? Mike


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

2002 Bombardier snowcat with 330hp cummins,16' 12 way front blade with rottotiller on the back to crush the ice,360 degree winch on the bed,to get up them steep hills you know,heat am/fm/cd,auto pilot,heated wiper blades,heated seats and a really neat cup holder.........yup,that should do it


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

My Ideal plow truck would be An F450 4X4 6.0 diesel XLT auto with a central Hydraulic system with a Blizzard plow or one that will work good with a central system.A Stainless 9' dump body and 3 yard sander stainless also with a side discharge for extra sand.Full strob light package.A semi auto trap sytem full plate with pintal sent up.This is just off the top of my head there is so much more I would like to add but I will keep it short. Maybe a truck like Pelicans


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea those are great answers. Keep em coming! Arc Burn said auto pilot.   Yea that would be cool, but what if the auto pilot runs through a customers garage door, whos wrong the auto pilot or you for using it?  Mike


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I think mine would be either a 2000 dodge 2500 ctd, auto or an 03 chevy 3500 dmax, allison, both would be 4x4 and would have Western MVP's, and a proflo2..... I might even invest in some of those Mattracks things, you guys ever heard of those? Id have a headache rack on them witha few front and rear facing lights, Stobes on the rack, and on the spreader, heated seats, mirrors and wipers (i like that idea!) hmm, what else could i wish for.......


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Pelican's new truck would seem to fit choice for me!

Rick


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yep, that truck is beautiful! That truck should be in a museum, not out on a job site!  Mike


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I have seen the Mattracks,big$$$,i wonder how well they would plow?but anyways besides my snowcat,which was a joke,maybe,I guess a 2002 chevy 1 ton reg.cab 8.5 fisher V with a procaster V box in the back,how bout lights that could be controlled electrically like your power mirrors so you could point them were you wanted,not your plow lights mind you but back up and headache bar lights?maybe a "float" mode so sensitive it could just skim the ground on these early season plowings(the ground is very soft here yet,pain in the axx)the float on my fisher is great when the ground is froze,but i really made a mess last week!I'll keep thinking on this one.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Smith _
> *Yes, it has been brought up before.... You asked about NEW trucks, and since the thread Tim (slimjim) started was 2 years ago, things have changed as far as new trucks go, and plows too.
> No harm done. *


That's exactly the same thing I thought when I read Mike's first two posts before I read your. Things has changed on trucks as year goes by. And plows too.

Now to the topic, the ideal snowplow truck for me would be a '02 Chevy 2500HD Extended Cab Short Box with 6.0L gas and HD Automatic. And I already have one!  It has snowplow prep package which includes auxiliary cooler, heavy duty front ends, roof lamp switch, a wire in rear of truck for auxiliary backup light, predrilled hole in the firewall, and headlights harness ready for plow wiring. I got the 6.0L gas engine because I know from resources over this site that power is plenty and it gives the front ends more capacity for carrying bigger plow, although I don't plan to put a plow bigger than 8.5' on it. And it is easier on the front ends too. Speaking about snowplow, my current plan is to put a Fisher 8' X-Blade on it next year.  I got the automatic because it is supposed to be better and easier for snowplowing, and I have heard many people over Plowsite recommending automatic and I agree. I chose extended cab because it gives me more room capacity for stuff and can carry more people at once. I chose short box because it will help when plowing in a tight driveway. I don't really need the big 8' box, not much use for it. I am sure that this is an excellent setup for my needs. That's is why I bought my wonderful '02 Chevy 2500HD!


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Oh, one more things.... gotta love those heated mirrors with rear defogger. Definitely a big help.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

F-350 V10 XLT plow prep with a tenco 3 yard dump/spreader.with a fisher or boss V plow or the biggest front blade i can hang with a tenco full trip side blade


----------



## TRINITY (Jun 2, 2001)

1987 thru 1991 Chevy fullsize Blazer. Remove the top and fabricate a rear cab wall and window. Rebuild the engine but keep it stock. Rebuild the transmission with any heavy duty upgrades that they can perform and install a trans cooler with a fan that is thermostatically controlled. Rebuild the tranfer case. Put a 14 bolt 1 ton axle in the rear and a Dana 60 axle in the front with Warn manual locking hubs. Install dual batteries and a premiere power welder under the hood (comes with a super high amp alt). Since this vehicle would be rusty you would put new sheet metal on with a fresh paint job. The interior would get new carpet and door and dash panels. Of course you would need to have a nice sounding stereo. A Blizzard 810 plow on the front and some kind of back drag plow on the rear that would clear a swing away spreader.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks Rooster and Mike, but he said 1 ton or less.

I'll nominate the truck I bought last year, my F-350 XLT Powerstroke SRW with A/T, plow package and pillow, equipped with a Blizzard 810. Once I get the strobes and heated mirrors installed, it will be ideal!

I participated in a thread last season on the ultimate plow truck, a hypothetical wish truck, but I couldn't find it. There were some interesting ideas there too.


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Regarding plow controls on the steering wheel, it can be done now, very easily. Grant, a company who makes aftermarket steering wheels has a new steering wheel that has buttons built in where the horn normally is. Four buttons, which will control I think 8 different things. It can be wired to control absolutely anything electrically powered.

Something to think about for those who want their plow controls on their wheel. Of course I don't know about replacing the steering wheel on these newer trucks wheels that have air bags.

Regarding the dream plow truck mine definitely would not be new, so I guess I can't answer here, being the question is the perfect new plow truck.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Some links:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6442&highlight=ultimate+plow

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6473&highlight=ultimate+plow

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1157&highlight=ultimate+plow

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1831&highlight=ultimate+plow

A few I found

Rick


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I found the thread I was talking about....on another site! 

75 was there too!


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

100 inch wheelbase, 1 ton drive train, electric lockers front and rear, cummins inline diesel, allison auto, 4 wheel steer, ballast box behind front seats, heated windshield, heated wipers, heated seats, heated mirrors, 200 amp altenator, xm radio, 60 gallon diesel tank, large cupholder, rear winch, on spot tire chains...

cause you asked...

Howard


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Wow, you guys have some creative ideas! Big cup holder for those big cups of coffee to keep the night going. Alot of good reading. Mike


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

*ULTIMATE "ABLE TO BE BUILT" plow truck*

A dodge cummins motor hooked up to a chevy allison tranny on a ford reg cab long bed frame. Fisher plow with a full trip blade (I like yelllow plows..) Hide aways all around and a service bar on top with reverse lights stop lights and strobes. Inside would be heated leather seats a remote plow control that didnt have any wires attaced to it, the remote would have a holder on the shifter that coul be accesed by your thumb when shifting the B and M style shifter mounted on the floor. The truck would also have nice big heated mirrors and spots to see behind the truck with. LOTS of cup holders haha . This truck would be reasonably priced and easy to get. Oh wait thats unrealistic...
Eric


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

90plow - maybe get a Western plow and paint it yellow?  

Life time warranty for all parts and labor with a loaner truck and plow brought to you if needed.

All for under $20,00.


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

GMC 2500hd with a duramax/ allison, ext-cab with a short box and an 8' western ultra mount.


----------



## a palustris (Jul 28, 2002)

IMHO the "perfect" plow truck would have:

have a frame heavier, but the same size as a jeep wrangler
a plow that goes from 6 1/2 feet to 12 feet in width 
the plow would have the option of going between V, scoop, and straight blade with wings that fold out at the push of a button
the sander would be capable of holding 3 yards of sand / salt and would probably be electric. 
The truck would be able to carry all that weight legally, and still push the plow at 12' with no problems. 
The truck would have a low center of gravity. 
Probably a nice wheelen light bar.
Some on spot chains would be nice, but not a necessity as the tires would all have retractable HEAVY duty lugs. 
Probably have room for a tool box which would be filled with everything you need.
Have a good heating system along with radio system so you don't get bored.
Spot light on the side which can be moved by remote control so you can see things in the dark.

Thats about all I can think of for right now.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*two favorites*

one would be a used 1970-80's CJ-5 with AMC 304 V8, real leaf springs, 3 speed manual trans, good heater, radio equipped, full chain set for all wheels, western or myers 6.6 plow, steel hardtop, warn hubs 7.50 x 15 Firestone Mud and snow tires,

other a ford f-250 4x4 short bed standard cab, with full chains, 3:42 axle ratios, manual trans with real transfer case shifter on the floor and not that electric shift on the fly nonsense built into the dash with electric servo, gas 5.4 V8 so I can hear the lady on the speaker when I go through the drive through window at McDonalds, warn hubs, BF Goodrich 6 ply snows. Western v-plow, captain chairs with center console, vinyl floors and not carpets, undercoated and with a Spray on bed liner, tow package and extended warranty from ford. with an electric fold down lift arm on the right rear corner of the bed so I can lift the Toro on and off the truck bed.

Both trucks need to be red, Fire engine red, have hidden strobes in all lights, and naturally without exception the best lift system of all - use a MONARCH, belt driven hydraulic never fail, never let you down pump for the plows. Also, a two way lift piston with separate valving and solid lift rod to the plow in addition to the chain lift , so that I can use pressure for power down and back plow with the front blade.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Tommy10plows
I still dont understand your facination with chains on plow trucks. You cant go over 10 mph, and you will have to stop every,mile and relieve the kidneys. Your route will take 4 days to complete. 
You got after Matt for not chaining up during a 2" snowfall. WHo would, I have never chained up, and wouldnt unless I was plowing the donner summit. The time it takes to do so just isnt cost effective. If it means that much to you, add on spot chains, that way you have tractionat the flick of a switch.
I respect that you feel you need them, but for the vast majority of professional plowers they are not a needed item every time we plow.
Dino


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Why I like chains....*

The reason I made the comment to Matt about Chains Chains Chains is really simple:

"He was on a hillside drive when he started to slide"

not in a flat parking lot at Lowes or K-mart. Hillside drives have special requirements. Chains should be part of your aresenal when you do a hillside drive.

If the county roads are clear, it won't take five minutes to take them off AFTER you do your hillside drives.

Good preparation for the current storm keeps you ready for the next storm. A damaged truck, or insurance claim this early in the season will wreak havoc on the rest of your season. Can you imagine getting cancelled by your carrier in December? You do not want to face that this early on.

Being a pro means being prepared. We are all pro's on this site, some have a bit more experience than others. The problem with experience is that the tuition can be a killer.

And if your chains are fitted properly, and cinched up tight, you can drive 30 - 35 MPH with no problems.

Be safe, be prepared.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

In the situation that Matt is describing few would have anticipated having to be chained to do a driveway. The conditions conspired against him. The air temp had risen to freezing or slightly above, but the surafce temps were around 20 degrees. Light snow had fallen for a while, and then a burst of heavy snow, causing the surface to be wet, and then slush covered finally snow covered. The wettness that was underlying, froze due to the cold surface temps, causing the slick conditions that he had to deal with.At the time he was plowing the temps were now in the mid 30's, and slowly rising. He certainly did not anticipate ice underlying the snow, nor would road condition have warranted chains. Furthermore with only 2-3" of snow, he would have been allowed to run the chains on the road anyway. I also dont think I nor many here, would take the 20 minutes combined to chain up and off, for a 5 minute driveway.
If chains are that mandatory for the driveways that you plow, than good for you that you are prepared, but for the vast majority of us, it just isnt needed. I bet this driveway that Matt was plowing, while being considered a hill, is by no means extreme, in that it would need chains 99 out of 100 x plowed.
Dino


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*best truck*

A CHEAP truck that NEVER breaks down or GETS stuck and has a heater blower motor that NEVER slows down no matter how MUCH juice you ask the truck for . thats all I want


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Not to start a war here over who has the hardest accounts,but,I see alot of guys here who are big time commercial plowers with huge paved parking lots that require equipment useless to me.I am strictly residential,not by choice but because of location,3/4 of my accounts are all "hillside" drives,not little mid city inclines but steep hills,some of these drives can become inacessable when plowing without chains,its just the nature of the beast i guess,maybe his situation didnt require chains,who knows?but alot of you guys claim you never use chains and they are just bad bad bad,sorry but some of you guys are not plowing some of our drives,we are not at Lowes or Home Depot with loaders and skidsteers we are on "hillsides" that we probably shouldnt be but thats were our customers are.Like I said I dont want to start some holy war,every plow job has its downs but to say you never would chain up only means you would never make it up some of my driveways.Sorry to get off topic and i am by no meens trying to offend anyone here!


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I just bought my ideal truck yesterday. 03 F-350 reg cab, longbox, FX4, 4:10's with L/S rear, 7.3L PSD, 6 spd manual (I love plowing with sticks) with manual hubs and transfer case, dual alternators . I am going to set it up just like my 97 F-350 (460 5 spd) ARB air locker in front, 8.5' Western plow, 2 yd sander, 5,000 lbs airbags rear, headache rack with light bar. Also going to put on a TS Performance 75 hp. chip, Airrad intake, full 4" turbo back straight piped exhaust, replace factory X springs with Jack-it 2.5" leveling kit, and put on 305/70/16's or 315/75/16's BFG A/T's. Any more and my girlfriend will hurt me


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Team Yamaha, sounds like a nice truck you got yourself. Congratulations! Is it a single rear wheel truck or dually? What color did you get? Are you getting the V plow 8.5 or straight 8.5? Last question, do you ride Yamaha motorcycles or snowmobiles? Thanks in advance for the replies, and thanks to everyone who answered to my topic.  Mike


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

We have 2 GMC 2500 HD with 8.1 Gas engines, Allison Auto, & 8 Ft Western ultramounts (very happy with these)

Just purchase 2 2003 GMC 5500 dumps with 10 ft Boss Vee plows & 4 CY salt boxes (so far so good, only used 1-plow-slush & 2-salt)


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Thats a beauty Foz, very nice truck and plow. Hows the power on those 8.1's? They plow real good? Got any pics of those? Mike


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

My ulimate plow ride would have on spot chains. I am not by any means saying chains are bad, I respect you guys for having the forsight and fortitude to plow those types of drives. I by choice do not plow those. I have in the past and a 40.00 driveway just isnt worth the pucker factor with or without chains.
In the area where Matt plows, I really doubt that was a true hillside type account, more inclinish if you will. He also mentioned that he only slid to the edge of the drive, it just caught him surprise.
Dino


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

I would really like to have a 01 Ford F-150/250 or a Dodge Ram 99-00 with a blizzard plow or western plow. With a western v-box spreader in the bed. A mini-light bar and some corner strobes. Hmmm i can picture it now anyone want to loan me some money


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

residential
f350 srw 6.0l psd with torqueshift auto tranny with fisher stainless sander and 8ft xblade
commercial
f350 dually same auto and engine 9.5v plow with stainless sander


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Pelican's truck does it big time for me!


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

I'd say the last post was my thoughts exactly.... Click Here


----------



## KatWalk (Oct 12, 2002)

Couldn't help it....89' Chevy 3/4 with 8' Fisher MM. Bone stock with 350/turbo400 auto.....8'bed. This truck is a stud and just keeps making me money. Last storm on wed 11/27 the truck did 33 residential and 3 modest commmercial accounts. Oh yeah, only 135,000 miles and I got a new inspection sticker today... The guy at the station asked if it were a 98'. Sorry, couldn't help givng her some praise!!!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea, my Chevy is a good truck too. 1992 1500 4x4 regular cab short bed, 350 motor, 700r4 trans, over 100k miles, runs like new and drives like new. Its a really good truck, never had any kind of problems. Thought id give my Chevy some praise too.  Mike


----------



## staley52 (Dec 17, 2001)

the ultimate plow truck

mid 80's S10 ext cab 6' bed
cummins 4bta(4cyl version of the dodge truck engine)333ftlbs stock
5spd M/T
cental hydraulics system for driving 
8' poly plow with u edge
6' v box with swing away spinner to accsess reciver hitch
dump trailer, log splitter etc etc
duals in the rear


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I love Staley's ******* truck!


----------



## staley52 (Dec 17, 2001)

I'm not a ******* any more I use sunscreen


----------



## kawdude (Nov 19, 2002)

*ultimate plow truck*

3 words...... never breaks down


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Staley


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Kawdude I like the way you think!


----------



## turfguy (Jul 28, 2000)

*one word*

one word...........PELICAN.........I told my wife ditch the mini van we are geting that pelican truck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Id love to know what your wife said to that, she probably said she will keep the minivan and you get out, LOL.   Mike


----------



## turfguy (Jul 28, 2000)

*you guess*

you guess what she said.........well just for starters......its about...1045 pm and I am in my office on plowsite.......not upstairs...uh ya ........get the picture........


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Women,..... cant live with them..... thee end. LOL Mike


----------



## yorkpaddy (Jan 31, 2001)

it would be a 97 or 98 dodge ram 2500 diesel, standard cab, long bed. 6 speed manual tranny or an allison tranny. pto hydro system or crankshaft hydro. lifted 4 inches to fit tires. Rickson wheels, 19.5 inches 285/19.5 which are 38 inches, with a load rating of 6000+ a tire. a dynatrac dana 70 or 60 front axle, super heavyduty set up. aluminum contractor dump bed, with tailgate spreader or v-box, 3+ yards. rear disk conversion, airbag suspension, ARB air lockers up front and in the back. espar diesel fired heater with heat exchangers mounted on the heated section for the Auto tranny fluid and Hydro fluid, so in the morning not only is your truck pre heated, but the important fluids are too. and for a plow, a boss v, 9.2 or 10, whatever would be small enough folded that you could do small areas with it.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

I like a GMC 2500HD w/ diesel and 8 foot blade


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by myo _
> *I like a GMC 2500HD w/ diesel and 8 foot blade *


Yeah, you just got your dream plow truck! Really nice rig! Good luck with it.


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

I bought mine this year
2003 f-350 lariet srw 4x4 6.0 diesel with 9.5 fisher v-blade and tomar 6 head strobe system


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

P&J nice truck how do ya like the 6.0?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea that is a really nice truck. Im just curious though how bad the frontend sags with the 9.5' V plow considering its a diesel. Mike


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Back to the top, few unanswered questions. Mike


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

I guess this would be the winner if Pelican's isn't in the running.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9689

Rick


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea Rick, that thing is sick. Someone put a ton of money and time into that sucker. That thing must weigh a ton too. Definitely doesnt need any extra weight added to it for ballast, haha. I'd still take Pelicans truck over that thing though. That truck is just big and stupid looking, Pelicans truck is much nicer looking. Like I said once before, Pelicans truck should be in a museum somewhere roped off, with DO NOT TOUCH signs around it, LOL! Mike


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

You guys would be heartbroken to see it now, it's worked a pretty hard winter and it's taken its toll. The only mechanical issue I had was 2 control cables freezing up and needing replacement, but lots of damage repairs to be made.

Those rear fenders are just not well suited for this operation, they've been torn off, one of them twice. I've got stainless splash deflectors I've made up to be welded on when I hook up with a stainless welder.

My driver caught the tarp on a tree branch and broke the mounting bracket on one side, needs replaced. The frame and hitch plate need repainting already. Lots of work to do!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Pelican, sorry to hear about the damage to the truck. Im sure you will get it all fixed and it will be like new again.  I think I would cry if I had such a nice truck and something happened to it, but then again, it is a work truck, it was bought to be used, and stuff happens. Any pics to post to show the damage done? How does it plow? I bet not much can stop it. Mike


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Pelican,

Sorry to here about your showpiece!

Maybe time for a new one  

Hope everything gets repaired correctly for you.

Rick


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

I love the 6.0 diesel (tons of horsepower and torque). As for the front end sagging it doesn't seem to sag any worse then my gas engine trucks, I have alot of trucks in the fleet and the f-350 diesel is the most productive truck we run.


----------

